# Elektronikas pamati >  Pastiprinātājam nezināms tranis

## RL.

Izjaucot pasen stāvējušu auto pastiprinātāju..divi traņi bija bez pretestībās, nu skaidrs jāmaina vienam kanālam, bet papētot tuvāk spēka tranis bija uzgājis gaisā, divās daļās...nu tur sākas arī problēma ka iekš LV katalogiem nevaru atrast viņu

nosaukums kas ir virsū IRFZ34A

Ko man darīt, vai varu viņus aizstāt ar citiem?

----------


## AndrisZ

Meklē vienkārši IRFZ34

----------


## garais05

Derēs arī IRFZ44 un IRFZ48,šie abi pat labāki pēc parametriem!Protams, ka jāliek visi vienādi!

----------


## kaspich

te nu ir pilniigs fail.
ja jau neatskjir barotaaju un taa mosfetus no jaudas ampa, tad.. nu, tad ar remonteeshanu droshi vari laiku neteereet. nes vien pie meistara.

----------


## RL.

paldies garais, esi izglabis manu situaciju.  :: 

žēl par tādu kaspich kas tik spamo savu visgudrību bet neko jēdzīgu arī nepasaka prosta spamers.

----------


## kaspich

man zheel par taadiem stulbenjiem, kas nejeedz tik daudz, lai no maniem postiem izlobiitu ko jeedziigu. kaa tu domaa, nespamer, kas nu peeksnji gadiijaas tam mosfetam, kas piikjii tur 120A [un uz plecu uz vismaz 3..5, jaadomaa], ka 500A [PIECSIMT] speka stacija aizgaaja pa gaisu? nelaimiite? elektroni sashumeejaas? taas ir SEKAS. un, nomainot uzspragushaas detaljas, pat, ja tas amps 'aizies', tad liidz nakoshajai reizei. un nesteidz te posteet - man viss notiek, kaspichi lohi. jo taadu 'remonteetaaju' te bijis simtiem, un simtiem taadu - ai, man atkal kaut kas uzspraga.
tas pats attiecaas z izejas tranjiem. to nospraagshana ir SEKAS. bet, lai atrastu CEELONJUS - kaut kas ir jaarubii.

p.s. tikai nospraagushaa mosfet nomainiishana plecaa - pirmais fail.

----------


## RL.

Nu jā labi uzgāja gaisā, bet arī tam pašam kanālam bija abi tranzistori nobeigušies...domāju ka tas varētu būt kopsekas kamdēļ uzsprāga.

Ja pēc bojāto detaļu nomaiņu pastiprinātājs nedarbosies, metīšu viņu nah āra vai atstāšu uz detaļām, liels un labs radiotors ir.  :: 

Kaspich, lai pārmestu ,ka man kkas ir jāzin, tu liedz iespēju man pašmācīties pašam mēģinot labot, nevis aizvest uz remontu. Par elektroniķi nepiedzimst, bet mācās un pašatīstās. un JĀ, es mācos elektroniku augstskolā.

Peace!

----------


## kaspich

oo, man patiik elektronikas studenti  :: 
davai, sheemu ciet! ir kaut kas liidziigs? 
ir kaut plashu fotograafijas? visu info studijaa. es [aptuveni] nojaushu, bet - ekstrasenss neesmu.

----------


## RL.

Hmmm tikko salodēju, pagaidām viss strādā, tiesa bez slodzes. bet panākums ir ka vsp strādā!  :: 

shēmu neatrast bet plate izskatās šādi

----------


## RL.

Bet ir parādījusies cita problēma ar citu pastiprinātāju...

pastiprinātājs sit drošinātājus ārā...
konstatēju ka 2 tranizistori ir beigti, tos izlodēju ārā, un pastiprinātājs vairs nesita drošinātājus ārā, strādāja bez slodzes...
nomainīju abus tranzistorus, kad pieslēdzu pie strāvas atkal izsita drošinātājus...un liekas ka tranzistorus arī nobeidzu  ::  

kad tranzisotori izlodēti, pamērēju izejas ar voltmetru un tieši tanī izejā rādā 16V, lai gan tranzistori izlodēti. 

tas zvērs izskatās šāds


beigtie tranzisori ir pie zilā vada.

----------


## kaspich

nu, pastaasti, kur maacies, un ko jums tur maaca  :: 

un, kaapeec lodeji izejniekus, pirms paarliecinaajies, ka viss straadaa??

----------


## RL.

RTU daudz praktiskas lietas nemāca, tās diemžēl ir jāatgūst pašam, ko es arī cenšos. 




> un, kaapeec lodeji izejniekus, pirms paarliecinaajies, ka viss straadaa??


 nu es pārliecīnājos vakar, vnk izlodējot ārā viņus, un tad testēju vai strādā. Strādāja, nodomāju ka vainīgais varētu būt tranzistora īslēgūmā. Bet neizmērēju izejās spriegumu.  ::  tad nebūtu lodējis iekšā jaunus.

----------


## kaspich

pag, ko noziimee - straadaaja? neizsita droshinaataajus?

----------


## RL.

correct, nesita ārā. 

Slodzē es nevaru pārbaudīt vēl...

pagaidāms mans minējums ir kādā citā kompenetē rodas īsslēgums tajā kanālā(pie zilā vada), tik man nav ne jausmas kādā... ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, bet logjiski, ka nesitiis. nav tak tranju. ne jau taa jaapaarbauda..
ok, nesaproti, kaa apms straadaa. bet tak ar galvu padomaa.
droshinaatajaa vietaa [sleedzot] buutu 1A ielicis. 1ohm/1W ielicis.. elektronika ir Domaashanas maaksla/lieta..

----------


## RL.

elementāras ampus un shēmas ampiem saprotu, bet šis ir tāds lielāks cietais rieksts priekš manis.

Bet traņi ir vēl daudz, kas ir neaiztikti, jokus taisa tikai viens kanāls no pieciem. tam pašam kam bez traņiem izejā uzrāda 16V.

slēdzu klāt nevis pie auto akumulatora bet gan 400W datora barokļa, kam ir 4A automatiskais drošinātājs...

----------


## kaspich

tas 4A ir slowblow. kas 10A turees kaadu sekundi.
paarzimee sheemu. pag, akads cietais rieksts? nestraada, nomainot izejas tranjus? pat, ja straadaatu, ta jau nebuutu ampa saremonteeshana  ::

----------


## RL.

Nestrādā...izlodēju cita kanāla traņus un ielodēju dīvainā kanāla vietā, rezultāts tāds pats...drošinātājs nostrādā. 

es cerēju uz vieglāku iznākumu, kā mazajam ampam, bet lielajam ir pagrūtāk izdomāt ,kas vēl par problēmu var būt.... ::

----------


## wanderer

jānomaina visi kondicionieri™, protams.

p.s. par to, kas attiecīgajā faķī mūsdienās darās, ir gan visādas šausmas ir dzirdētas, bet ka tik traki, nezināju...

----------


## kaspich

savulaik Ribickim rakstiiju oficiaalu veestuli par pilniigo bezfiltru un neliimeni. nu, sanjeemu standarta gaudu vestuli - sak, probleemu daudz, risinaajumu maz. viena no probleemaam - uznjemeeji neesot gatavi/ieintereseeti, u.t.t.
kaadu gadu atpakalj caur pazinju pazinjaam RTU mekleeja 'uznjeemeejus', kas attieciiga fakjii naaktu un staastiitu pozitiivos piemeerus iz dziives. motiveetu, pastumtu, taa teikt, jauno gvardi.
nu, es muti ciet netureeju. tiem starpniekiem teicu - kungi, kaadi optimistiskie staasti? juuseejie detaljas nepaziist, peec fakja beigshanas videjais students apkopeeja amatam industrijaa neder. te nav ko pasakas staastiit! lieki piebilst, ka RTU no mana pastaasta par pieredzi/sadarbiibu un uznjeemeeju viedokli atteicaas  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ddff

> Nestrādā...izlodēju cita kanāla traņus un ielodēju dīvainā kanāla vietā, rezultāts tāds pats...drošinātājs nostrādā. 
> es cerēju uz vieglāku iznākumu, kā mazajam ampam, bet lielajam ir pagrūtāk izdomāt ,kas vēl par problēmu var būt....


 Hmm, diivaini... Paga, vai tos tranjus, pirms lodeeji platee, pa galdu padauziiji un pret austrumiem 3 reizes paklaniijies? Varbuut aizmirsi iesleegt telpaa fizikas atcelshanas iekaartu? Ja Tev no priekshkaskaades naak aaraa 16V liidzstraava, vai, Tavupraat, tas ir nepaarprotams signaals, ka jaalodee tik iekshaa gala tranzistori, kuri vismaz vienaa plecaa uzreiz staavees valjaa, kaa laidara vaarti?

ddff, palika iigns

----------


## RL.

Kāda jēga ir ignot un lieki man pārmest. Es lūdzu lai parādiet vai uzvedniets kur man meklēt problēmu... izteica variantu kondiskas jāmaina. labi varu nomainīt. bet pēc skata visi izskatās veseli. Bet tie kondiskas jāskatās ir pastiprinātāja pusē? 

Kādi vēl varētu būt iemesli...

----------


## kaspich

puis, tu njirgaajies?
lai remonteetu ampu, ir jaasaprot, kaa tas darbojas.
jaasaprot, kaa darbojas tranzistors. jaasaprot, kaa darbojas OPamps. jaasaprot, kaa darbojas katra kaskaade.
jaasaprot, kaa darbojas barotaajs - pwm, u.c. lietas.
jaaspeej paarziimeet sheemu. jaaspeej noveerteet darba rezhiimus.
jaaspeej tos [rezhiimus] izmeeriit.
u.t.t.
ko tur tur baksties? saac ar pamatlietu apguushanu. kondensatoru mainiitaajs. piedod, jo vairaak tu ver muti valjaa, jo skaidrs top, ka tu nejedz NEKO.

----------


## niekalbis

Gan jau saņemsi padomus, ka maz neliekas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
attiecībā par kondensatoriem un to maiņu- ir tāds vārds kā sarkasms

----------


## ddff

Kondensatoru mainja bija sarkasms. Pameeri tranzistorus ieprieksheejaa kaskaadee - tur jaabuut veel kaadam beigtam.

ddff

----------


## AndrisZ

Āāaāā... Palīgā....  Ja tāda līmeņa ir arī medicīnas augstskolu studenti- topošie ārsti,
tad es labāk ņemu uzreiz striķi un pakaros, nekā tādam zem skalpeļa... ::

----------


## tornislv

Shēmu sameklēt jau arī derētu. Bet jā, ja izejā španis, tad ir beikc vēl kaut kas. Un, kas interesanti, ne obligāti tranzistors.

----------


## RL.

Ai...ar jūsu palīdzību nekas nemainīsies ampam. lai pūst līdz es sapratīšu vai jūs nokāpsiet no augstumiem...jūs esat slikti skolotāji. 

Peace. tēmu var slēgt

----------


## kaspich

slikti skolotaaji?
smurguleen, tu neesi taa kaa bisku nekaunigs palicis?
tu te naac peec haljavnijiem padomiem, bet pats esi slinks, neapkjeeriigs, es pat teiktu - padumjsh. pats neesi gatavs savu darbu ne tik cik melns aiz naga ieguldiit. citu padomiem neklausi, jo tak - no draugjeljiem ampi panjemti, teelojam specu..
ko tu meklee tajaa fakjii? ej, roc graavjus.
kur taadi lohi rodaas..

----------


## Didzis

Varbūt uzreiz nevajag cilvēkam braukt virsū. Neviens jau nav vainīgs, ka augstskolā māca augstāko matemātiku un fiziku, bet nemāca elementāras radiopulciņā limeņa lietas. Tāda nu ir mūsu augstākā izglītība ar bezjēdzīgiem labratorijas darbiem, kuri nevienam dzīvē nav vajadzīgi.  Nepiekritīšu Kaspish, ka remontējot jāsaprot visas konstruktora domas nianses. Par cik pazīstu gana daudz profesionālus remontētājus, tad pilnīgi droši varu pateikt, ka viņi i desmito daļu no shēmas nesaprot, bet tādu pastiprinātāju saremontē, bez kādas shēmas, pus stundas laikā, jo zin metodiku un tā visam konstrukcijām ir praktiski vienādāka. Nav tak tur nekāds "kosmoss" ar slepenām tehnoloģijām.
Mans priekšlikums ir šai forumā izveidot speciālu sadāļu, kur vienreiz pa visām reizēm šo remonta metodioku  aprakstīt. Lai nav stulbie ieteikumi, pie visiem defektiem, mainīt elektrolītus, bet konkrēti norādījumi. Tad visus , kuriem nagi niez, teiksim labot zemfrekvences pastiprinatāju, lai iet uz šo sadaļu un macās. Protams, studentam gan vajadzētu mācet atrast attiecīgu mācību literatūru, bet nu lai paliek. Kaspish mums te vislielākais teorētiķis un varētu sākt. Mēs praktiķi papildinātu. Latviešu valodā  nav kur visu to vienā vietā izlasīt. Jā, teoriju, kā tranzistors darbojas var apgūt, bet kā pareizi palaist pastiprinatāju, lai atkal neizbliež tranzistorus, es pat vairs neatceros kā iemācijos  :: .

----------


## kaspich

Didzi, nu nepiekriitu es Tev nepakam. nekaadi.
kaa var remonteet ampu, nerubiijot 90% taa shemas? KAA?
ok, es piekriitu, ka IR jomas, kur taa var riikoties. nu, piemeeram, TV vadibas procis. nestraadaa - nomainam: straadaa.
ok, sprakskj skaljuma pocis, izdegusi podsvetkas lampinja, gaudo ventilators.
BET.
remonteet degushus ampus shaadi ir FAIL. 
kaapeec? paskaidroshu.

piemeeram: izejas tranju izblieshana ir SEKAS. kam? da kaut termaalam shokam [suudiigas/ne taas partijas prokladkas], ierosmei. da kaut termaalaas aizsardziibas nestraadashanai kaa naakas [ljoti tipiska auto ampu lieta]. da kaut sekundarajam breakdownam [nekorekti stabilizeeta baroshana pa pleciem, tipiska lieta], u.t.t.

sekas izejnieku nospraagshanai? izdemoleetas I aizsardziibas kjeedes [ko shaadi meistari neatjauno, jo tur tak nekas dedzis nav].

nospraadzis barotaajs? izsists kads no mosfet chupas? nomainam svilusho [pret jaudiigaaku]? lielisssski! jaudiigaakajam lielaakas gate kapacitaates, itovo, iesleegshanas/izsleegshanas [tur viss hard switchingaa straadaa] bridii tas tranis uznjem VISU jaudu.
ok, ieliekam taadu pashu? a gate elementus paarbaudiijaam? nee, jo tur tak nekas svilis nav. oscilogrammas paarbaudiijaam? nee, jo tak tas ir kocmoc.
un tas ir/bija iisais ievads.

katram ir jaadara tas, ko JEEDZ. nevis JAABAKSTAAS. kaa var buut remonjiks, kas nejeedz 90% sheemas? tie ir taadi vismaakoshi lauku vechi, kas vieteejaam slauceejaam ir Dieva vietaa. sak, i lampinju ieskruuveet, i TV saremonteet jeedz. bet iisteniibaa - tikai sachakaree tehniku.

iisais piemeers - kad es [jauniibaa] remonteeju pro ampus, es lomiiju 3X vairaak kaa Felix, piemeram. par paarejiem nerunaajot. un rinda staaveeja. jo peec manis nesvila NEVIENS amps.un taadu rezultaatu NEVAR panaakt, rubiijot 10, 20.. vai 57.4857% sheemas.

----------


## Didzis

Kaspish, remontētājs nekad nebūs inženieris vai konstruktors.  Tas apmēram tāpat, kā celtniecības materiālu bodē par pārdevēju nekad nestrādas kārtīgs amatnieks. Tā nu šai pasaulē ir iekārtots. No laika gala remontētājiem dod konstruktori metodiku, kā konkrēto aparātu remontēt. Tapēc jau ir remonta instrukcijas. Es jau saprotu, ka ir labi, ja meistars ir ar konstruktora domāšanu, bet ar tādu domāšanu neviens remontdarbnīcā nestrādā. Arī Tu to nedari, jo tā maizīti nevar nopelnīt. Remontējot viss ir jādara ātri un neviens tur nečakarējas ar shēmas "uzlabošanu". Galu galā klients to sŪ** ir nopircis un ne jau remontētājs ir vainīgs, ka konstruktors pielaidis kļūdas, vai ražošanas tehnologs lētus kondensatorus licis lodēt. Klients arī nav gatavs maksat lielu naudu par remontu, jo tas vienkārši neatmaksājas. Būtībā  tagad pēc garantijas maz ko vairs ir vērc labot, ja nu vienīgi "ģimebes relikvija"  Jā, gan jau Tu laboji un uzlavboji veiksmīgi pastiprinātajus, bet ne jau par sviestmaizi. Labi, ne jau par to stāsts.
Es vienkārši piedāvāju, īsos vārdos, apraksīt metodiku, kā pareizi, pēc nodegšanas, palaist zemfrekvences pastiprinātāju, vai impulsu barbloku. Nu neinteresē amatierim, šai forumā, kā tur piemēram zemfrekvences pastiprinātājā strāda miera strāvas regulēšanas ķēde. Viņam vajag precīzus norādījumsu, cik miliampērus uzgriezt un kā to pareizi izdarīt. Nu tā strādā visi remontētāji un Tev Kaspish būs ar to jāsamierinās, vai arī jātaisa savs konstruktoru forums. Citādāk Tu būsi visus interesentus izdzenājis, jo neviens jau nesaņem konkrētas atbildes, bet tikai lamas, ka kartējais duraks uzdod jautājumu. Tev no tā labāk paliek? Nu ir tādi cilvēki un nekad viņi nebūs profesionāli konstruktori, bet amatieri, kuri negrib krogā sedēt, bet grib lodamuru rokā turet. Es tur neredzu neko sliktu. Lai tik remontē savus Y101 pastiprinātājus, bet lai to dara pareizi. Ja radīsies interese, kā tam pastiprinātājam darbojas diferencālais pastiprinātājs, tad labi, bet palaist pastiprinātāju var arī bez šīm zināšanām. Domā, RRR rūpnīcā kāds regulētājs zināja, kā tā shēma strādā, bet simts punktu māceja pastiprinatāju desmit reizes ātrāk par Tvi noregulēt. Nu katram jau savs.

----------


## kaspich

Didzi, nu Tu dzen..

1. konkretajaa teemaa ienaaca useris kas AUGSTSKOLAA apguust elektroniku. AUGSTSKOLAA gatavo tos KONSTRUKTORUS. ibo remontnjikus gatavo profenee, BUTS kursos, u.c. tur tieshi taadi arii ir: sadziives tehnikas/tv remonta speciaalists;
2. lietotaajam NEINTERESEE kaa kas darbojas? nu, tad nah sheit naakt? sheit ir ENTUZIASTU, INTERESENTU kopa, jeb es ko jaucu? jeb nu buus jaadod KONSTRUKTIIVIE padomi katram kapeikjaaklim vai akastam, kas izdomaajis draugiem padizhoties, vai kadram, kas izdomaajis pseidobiznesu taisit? kaadaa sakariibaa? atnaak SLINKS [kas nespeej sheemu paarziimeet, nespeej to pamekleet], neattapiigs, NEPAKALUSIIGS [nepaarziimees tak to sheemu, ok - nespej, tas skaidrs, bet - pat nemeegjinaas], NEKAUNIIGS [pie pirmaas iespeejas meegjina ko knaabaat]..
3. ja nerubi kaa traznistors darbojaas - kaada ampa PALAISHANA? Tu par ko? nee, ok, es nekasishos, bet mans vidoklis par veidu un limeni kaadaa Tu darbojies, arvien nostiprinaas. bet - kaadaa sakariibaa Tu spied mani tizloties? [sak, nu, ja es nesaprotu, vasja nesaprot, daudzi nesaprot, tad - tie, kas saprot = lohi, tas nevienam nav vajadziigs];
4. ai, aizbiedeeju indigo paaudzi. nabadzinji. piemeklees depresija, pametiis studijas.. nu, lai pamet. shaadi nejeegas NEVIENAM [nozarei/valstiski] NAV vajadziigi. vinji NEKO neradiis, kaut ambiicijas - netruuks. 
5. klau, es taa kaa maniiju savus postus [man skjiet, gana konstruktiivus], BET TAVEEJOS NEMANIIJU. KURA TAVI IETEIKUMI??? aljoo


p.s. cilveek, nejauc JAUNAS iekaartas REGULEESHANU ar REMONTEESHANU. un par to aatrumu - zini, simts punktu, ka Tev nav ne mazaakaas sajeegas par manu darba aatrumu. shos lauciskos teicienus laukiem ari pietaupi.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Par to augstkolu Tev ir pilnīga taisnība, bet nu tāda ir mūsu macību sistēma un tādi studenti.
Savukārt entuziastus es aprakstīju. Nu neienteresē viņiem konstruēšana vai shēmu uzlabošanu. Cilvēkam gribas savām rokām salabot vecu pastiprinātāju un viss. Tu viņu sūti, pats zini kur un nav tad ko teikt, ka tāds censonis nekaunīgs. Cilvēkam jādod konkrētas norādes, ko kā darīt un ko mācīties. Vot ja to nedara, tad gan jāsūta dillēs. Ne jau mums spriest par jauno censoņu motīviem mūsdienās kautko lodēt. Brīnums vispār, ka kāds vēl grib lodamuru sildīt. Es jau nesaku, ka Tu neesi devis pareizus norādījumu, tikai Tavas "skolotāja" spējas un pedagoģiskais talants gan ir visai apšaubāms, bet nu labi, nekasīsimies.
Es vienkārši piedāvāju tavus ieteikumus un neapšaubāmo pieredzi apkopot  vienā vietā. Lai jaunais censonis seko instrukcijai un tad jautā, ja kas nesanāk. Vai tad Tu zini vietu, kur latviešu valodā var izlasīt, kā pareizi remontēt un regulēt zemfrekvences pastiprinātāju? Es vismaz nezinu. 
Ja par maniem ieteikumiem, tad es vairāk ar TV, radio un antenu lietām ņemos. Gana esmu aprakstījis gan DVB-T dekoderu testus, gan antenu testus, gan kā pašu spēkiem izgatavot antenu. Šai forumā maz kam tas interesē un nav jau kur te publicēt.

----------


## Seesis

Mani divi santīmi ...
Ja tēmas autoram lasīšana krievu valodā nav sveša lieta, tad var iepazīties ar šo (skatīt pievienoto failu, iegūts Krievijas interneta plašumos):

Droši vien nav ideāli, bet vienkāršā valodā aprakstīti galvenie jaudas pastūža uzbūves pamati un kaskāžu nozīme kā arī metodika kā tikt galā ar jaudas pastūža remontu (ieskaitot barokli) nebakstoties gluži "uz dullo" un neuzturot detaļu tirgotājus, pērkot un nejēgā mainot svilušus tranzistorus  :: .

Lai veicās!

----------


## Didzis

Seesis malacis!Nav ko gānīt jaunatni, bet vajg parādīt, ko der lasīt. Vismaz reāls apraksts, kā ko darīt. Gan jau ir vēl metodikas var atrast , kā impulsu barbloku remontēt, kā akustiku regulēt, u.t.t. Žēl, ka nav latviešu valodā.

----------


## tornislv

NU, trīs vietās ielasījos pa rindkopai, ir neko. Varētu kaut kad pat iztulkot.

----------


## tornislv

Starp citu, kopš vakardienas līdz jūnija vidum bez maksas pieejams šis:
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/

(6.002x (Circuits and Electronics) is an experimental on-line adaptation  of MIT’s first undergraduate analog design course: 6.002. This course  will run, free of charge, for students worldwide from March 5, 2012  through June 8, 2012.)

6.002x (Circuits and Electronics) is designed to serve as a first  course in an undergraduate electrical engineering (EE), or electrical  engineering and computer science (EECS) curriculum. At MIT, 6.002 is in  the core of department subjects required for all undergraduates in EECS.
 The  course introduces engineering in the context of the lumped circuit  abstraction. *Topics covered include: resistive elements and networks;  independent and dependent sources; switches and MOS transistors; digital  abstraction; amplifiers; energy storage elements; dynamics of first-  and second-order networks; design in the time and frequency domains; and  analog and digital circuits and applications.* Design and lab exercises  are also significant components of the course. You should expect to  spend approximately 10  hours per week on the course.

----------


## andrievs

> Mani divi santīmi ...


 komentāra lietderības koeficients *IZCILS*.  "Tehniskie parametri":  garums - 81 vārds; Autors reģistrējies - Sep 2007;  Atbildes - 33




> ...stulbenjiem, kas nejeedz                          ...smurguleen...bet pats esi slinks, neapkjeeriigs.... ej, roc graavjus.....lohi rodaas...vieteejaam slauceejaam ir Dieva vietaa....ibo remontnjikus...katram kapeikjaaklim vai akastam...


 komentāra lietderības koeficients *???*.  "Tehniskie parametri":  garums - 1000++ rakstuzīmes; Autors reģistrējies - Feb 2007;  Atbildes - 4133 !!!

Skaitļi nemelo

----------


## Isegrim

Visu neizlasīju, bet apgalvojums 
*И, наконец, самый главный инструмент – голова на плечах (обязательно!) 
*ir pareizs un vietā; kā kulaks uz acs.  ::  
 Neparasti, ka tagadējai paaudzei tulkojums vajadzīgs; mums tehniskā literatūra citā valodā tikpat kā nebija pieejama.

----------


## Didzis

Mūsu laikā viss bija krieviski, tagadējai paaudzei vairāk sanāk lasīt angliski. Tad nu pilni forumi ar vārdiem angļu melē, jaunie tak nezin, ka gadu desmitiem šiem anglicismiem ir latviešu tulkoums. Skaidrs, ka zināšanas var iegūt citās valodās, bet labak tomer dzimtajā, tad latviešu valoda būs tīrāka. Otra lieta, pilns internets ar glupībām un, kā lai jaunais censonis saprot, kā ir pareizi, bet ko rakstījis tāds pats duraks, kurš uzdodas par baigo spečuku, jo nomainījis dzīvē pāris kondensātorus un shēma sāka strādāt. Tapēc nebūtu slikti ja ne pašiem uzrakstīt kādu instrukciu, tad vismaz iedot norādes uz pareiziem rakstiem.

----------


## Seesis

> NU, trīs vietās ielasījos pa rindopai, ir neko. Varētu kaut kad pat iztulkot.


 Tā jau saka, ka iniciatīva ir sodāma ar sekojošu pienākumu izpildīt. Ok, varu piesēst un mēģināt pa dažiem vakariem notulkot. Pēc tam droši vien jēga ievietot pamācību sadaļā.

----------


## tornislv

Notulkot jau var, nav problēma, tikai laika nav  ::  Es 4dien 5:30 jeroplānā lienu iekšā un atpakaļ 1dien tikai.

----------


## liene

Es piesakos iztulkot. Tādējādi arī mācoties.  ::

----------


## ivciks

sveiki visiem!!!<br><br>šī jums bija ļoti intresanta saruna un visā visumā es didzim piekrītu, lai jaunieši ko apgūst vai vsp laiku pavada pie reālām lietām ne aizejot notusēt, piedzeroties, un izkaujoties un tā katru nedēļas nogali!!&nbsp; vai tas ir vajadzīgs, domāju kad Nē!! tad lūdzu lielie zinātāji kas ko saprot no tā visa pamāciet ne kritizējiet, galu galā kas tas par forumu, eju iekšā elektronikas pamati, skatos te ko viens prasa ten pretī 10 uzbraucieni, negribat palīdzēt tad nerakstiet MUTI CIET nesabojā kādam&nbsp; intresi ko sākt un darīt jo jaunā paudze nebūs vecā, krievu laikos vnk bija jāmācās, A tagad pohuj darat ko gribat, jauniešiem vajag iedvesmu un palīdzēt gudrnieki, intresanti kas jums pensijas pelnīs ja ne tagadējie jaunieši!!! PALDIES!!!

----------


## kvaris

Sveiki!

Šī nu reiz ir tēma, kur man nevajadzētu līst...  ::   ::   ::  Bet varbūt noder arī šis. Pameklēju WWW tikai aiz vēlmes palīdzēt.  :: rep_amp_1dala.pdfrep_amp_2dala.pdf

----------


## wanderer

> lai jaunieši ko apgūst vai vsp laiku pavada pie reālām lietām ne aizejot notusēt, piedzeroties, un izkaujoties un tā katru nedēļas nogali!!&nbsp; vai tas ir vajadzīgs, domāju kad Nē!! tad lūdzu lielie zinātāji kas ko saprot no tā visa pamāciet ne kritizējiet, galu galā kas tas par forumu


 cien. "ivcik no rojas"! neviens netaisās ar tevi strīdēties par to, kas diemžēl ir kļuvis par mūsdienu jauniešu, īpaši lauku rajonos, ikdienu (tā arī neesmu paguvis aiziet uz "Kolka Cool"; stāsta, ka esot visnotaļ bargs gabals). Paskaidrošu vairākus aspektus, kuri acīmredzami tev un nospiedošajam vairākumam līdzīgo nepielec, un, visticamāk, arī nepieleks, bet nu, anyway. Tas, kā to saprotu:
a) šis ir forums _elektroniķiem_ un _līdzīgi domājošajiem_ (sevi pieskaitu vienīgi pie pēdējiem). Arī te, ar nozari nesaistītam, priekš sevis daudz ko atrodu tādu, ko neatrast citos forumos - pieņemu, ka pa lielai pateicoties tādiem nekam nederīgiem pedagogiem kā kaspich, tornis un viņam līdzīgiem šeit tiek uzturēts kaut neliels, tomēr pastāvošs zināšanu un domu apmaiņu kvalitātes LĪMENIS;
b) šis nav forums _pie tvkastes un internāta izaugušiem, izlutinātiem, ar smadzenēm grieķu rieksta lielumā memmesdēliņiem_ (kādi te nemitīgi ieklīst un kaut ko PIEPRASA).



> eju iekšā elektronikas pamati, skatos te ko viens prasa ten pretī 10 uzbraucieni, negribat palīdzēt tad nerakstiet MUTI CIET nesabojā kādam&nbsp; intresi ko sākt un darīt jo jaunā paudze nebūs vecā


 thank you, Captain Obvious, jaunā paaudze (to raksta ar diviem "a") tiešām nebūs vecā. Daļēji par to tiešām var vainot veco paaudzi:
1. skolotājus;
2. vecākus;
3. vēlreiz vecākus (opcijas _prezervatīvi_ un _aborts_);
4. taču visvairāk, protams, jāvaino izglītības sistēmas maiņa kopumā. Un tā visa rezultātā, kad tu tādai aborta atliekai centies ko iemācīt, tā saslej kājas uz galda un iespļauj tev sejā.



> krievu laikos vnk bija jāmācās, A tagad pohuj darat ko gribat, jauniešiem vajag iedvesmu un palīdzēt gudrnieki


 Jā, skat p.4. Vienīgais, zini, kas ir epic fail tavā tirādē? pārmet vecākajai paaudzei nepalīdzēšanu, un iedvesmas nedošanu, taču savā, kā rādās, ne visai daudz attīstītajā sūda galviņā nepieļauj, ka ar karoti mutē neviens zināšanas neieliks (nē, nu, mazums, varbūt ir kaut kādas palīgskolas, kur ieliek), un, ka pirmais, ko vajadzētu darīt, tas būtu PAMAINĪT SAVU ATTIEKSMI, pirms kaut ko te dirzt.

Jo visa tā "intereses izrādīšana" jau 99,5% gadījumos ir SŪDS, nesaistīts ar tādu jaunajai paaudzei mazpazīstamu terminu, kā "domāšana". Kaut kur nospiestas shēmas, daļējs vai, visbiežāk, pilnīgs zināšanu trūkums par tur uzzīmēto, sastāvdaļām, kur nu vēl par to, kā tas viss darbojas, absolūta nevēlēšanās kaut drusku piepūlēt pie tv, internātā un klubiņos nodolbīto smadzenīti ne fizikas, ne matemātikas likumiem. Ienāk un PIEPRASA PALĪDZĪBU, ja kāds aizrāda uz failiem - sūta nakuj, jo ir KRUTI, zin GANDRĪZ VISU tikai "MAZLIET PIETRŪKST" utt. Šādi te eksemplāri LABO AMPUS un savos/citu šrotos INSTALĒ AUDIO, un neapšaubāmi ir pirmie pacani ģerevņā - vecenes drošvien rindā stāv, lai iesūktos stabulē. Tāds, lūk, apmēram ne pārāk gaišās situācijas redzējums no malas.

Un tu gribi apgalvot, ka šie te pacani pēkšņi mainīs savu attieksmi, un sāks kaut ko reāli mācīties, ja attieksme tiks mainīta pret viņiem, ja tiks 20 reižu skaidrota viena un tā pati lieta, kura nepielec, jo nav smadzeņu, kur pacanam vajag "reālu risinājumu", "lai kāds lohs pasaka priekšā" (jo visu dzīvi tā ir braucis cauri, pamatskolā, videnē, tie retie eksemplāri, kuri kādas kļūdas - vai jaunās izglītības sistēmas dēļ iekļūst augstskolā), jo pats nevēlas, NEGRIB darīt pilnīgi NEKO?

Smiekli nāk, un nevar atnākt...

----------


## kaspich

oi, iedvesmu vajag  :: 
es piedaavaaju veel liberaalaak. sametamies alinjiem un prezervativiem, ja nav jaunulim iedvesmas. ne biezhaak kaa reizi meenesii jautaajam [bet tikai VIENU reizi], vai taa muuza nav uzradusies. un tad [neuzkriitoshi!!!] jaapajautaa - kura virzienaa jauneeklis veleetos ko apguut. un nekaadaa gadiijumaa nedriikt piktoties, ja/jo 99% gadiijumu buus noraidosha atbilde. un, ja negribas uzlieliit indigo beernu, tad - kaa te viens aktieris jau teca - MUTI CIET!

ok, tagad ir/bus materiaals. Liene iztulkos [sevis deelj]. ko veel izdariit? RU valodu nesaprotam. EN nevaram atrast. tulku nevaram atrast. kungi, lielie jaunieshu aizstavji. paskaidrojiet man, luudzu, KAM SHII CENSHANAAS??? KAM? 
varbuut juus vareetu ko man, piemeeram, izdariit? kaadu plati salodeet. auto nomazagaat. dziivokli satiiriit. alinju atnest. es te dofiga padomus [pa teemu] rakstu [reizeem]. ticiet - tam BUUS jeega. es kaadu citu/jaunu konstrukciju [mok] sagudroshu, nokjershu kaadu kadu aatruma sodu, 2 dienas noseedeshu sakaartotajaa istabaa un atkal visu piekjeeziishu. 
no shiem afftariem/aakstiem BUUS jeega? vot, nebuus. kur ir afftar? nav. jo vinjam NEVAJAG materiaalus, kaa Didzis PAREIZI rakstija. vinju NEINTERESEE, kaa tur viss darbojas. vinjam vajag INSTRUKCIJU, kas jaanomaina. shaadiem dornjiem nekaada Kjilja reforma nelidzees. liidzeetu bailes no izdraazt taptiem armijaa.. bet taas viars nav. diemzheel.

----------


## wanderer

> shaadiem dornjiem nekaada Kjilja reforma nelidzees. liidzeetu bailes no izdraazt taptiem armijaa.. bet taas viars nav. diemzheel.


 jā, vot, par armiju aizmirsu pieminēt. Bailes tapt izdrāztiem allaž ir teicama motivācija. Primitīvas, dzīvnieciskas bailes.
Sliktākajā gadījumā par tupībām un atklātu hamismu no senča dabūt TĀ pa pauri/dirzu ar siksnas sprādzi, lai nekad mūžā vairāk negribētu dirzties. Bet redz, tā nevar, jo pedagoģija, humānisms, indigo bērniņu apspiešana, pazvanīs nostučīt veco uz ciešanu tālruni un bāriņtiesu vai kur tur vēl ...
(ja nopietni, tad, protams, sišanu principā neatbalstu, taču brīžiem tiešām liekas, ka nav vairs cita līdzekļa, kā bailes no tā)

----------


## acdcpcb

Automagnetolas remonts - nomainīji izeju bet kas vienoja klāt un atkal izsvilināja. Vainos to pie ka nesa remontēt. Ja izejas mikrene maksā lētākā 5Ls. Tāpat ir ar sub. pastiprinātājiem. Ka vienādas krāsas vadi automašinā nevar saprast kur plus kur mīnuss. Tāda nekārtība var būt.

----------


## Didzis

Jā, skolotāji no jums neiznāks :: , bet kā jau teicu, šai pasaulē sen viss ir sakārtots. Kaspish ir konstruktors un tur viņam arī vieta. Wanderer, laikam ar kreiso kāju no gultas šorīt izkāpis un visu jaunatni tagad lamā, tikai kada jēga? Tak neba nu cilvēki pēkšņi pēdejos gados mainījušies. Arī krievulaikos jaunatne tāpat uzvedās, dzerstiia lētos vinčukus un nemācijās. Ne jau VEFā pie konvejera kāds kautko no radiotehnikas saprata. Skrūvēja tupa špiļku un viss. Nekad visi nebūs radiotehniķi- konstruktori un Kaspish vispār ir izņēmums. Tas vienkārši ir jasaprot. Es redzu par ko pārvēršas forums. Kāda jēga no šitās ķengāšanās? Jā, gan jau gana daudz te iestaigā, kā Kaspish definē, "indigo", bet ienāk jau pa kādam normālam džekam. Tikai visi tiek smesti vienā maisā. Es vienkārši  katram, kurš grib paša spēkiem salabot kaut to pašu Y101 stiprekli, piedāvāju sagatavot informaciju, instrukciju, vai sauciet kā gribat, kuru vajag izlasīt iesācējam. Ja lasīs un macīsies, tad labi, ja nē, tad paša problēmas un par tadiem Wanderer taisnība. Tak nepārtraukti vieni un tie paši jautājumi, kas noticis, Y711, ka neskan, kā auto stiprekli pieslēgt mājā, u.t.t. Uzreiz iedodam konkrētas norādes, kas jālasa un jāapgūst, lai jaunais censonis tad pats saprot, gribas to apgūt, vai nē. Lamāties un ķengāties ir pilnīgi bezjēdzīgi un nevienam tas omu neuzlabo. Ja kāds te forumā iemācisies kaut austiņām minidžeka štepseli pielodēt, arī labi. Lielākaai daļai cilveku nav dots saprast Kaspisha domu lidojumu, tikai viņš to pats nevar saprast un cer, ka te foromā saradīsies viņam līdzīgie. Nu nebūs tā un nevar arī būt- te drīzāk ir amatieru forums ar citu zināšanu līmeni un vajadzībām. Patīk tas vai nē, tā tas ir. Latvija ir pārāk maza un vīri, kuri nopietni interesējas par kadu noteiktu radiotehnisku lietu, viens ortu pazīst personigi. 
Vārdu sakot, vai nu mēs te atrodam kādu konstruktīvu risinajumu, vai arī forums pārvētīsies par nepārtrauktu ķengu vietu un tad tam nav nekādas jēgas.

----------


## wanderer

> Wanderer, laikam ar kreiso kāju no gultas šorīt izkāpis un visu jaunatni tagad lamā, tikai kada jēga? Tak neba nu cilvēki pēkšņi pēdejos gados mainījušies. Arī krievulaikos jaunatne tāpat uzvedās, dzerstiia lētos vinčukus un nemācijās. Ne jau VEFā pie konvejera kāds kautko no radiotehnikas saprata. Skrūvēja tupa špiļku un viss. Nekad visi nebūs radiotehniķi- konstruktori


 Stop. Ne visu! bet šādus te eksemplārus gan. Te pat nav runa par konkrēti elektroniku bet vienkārši jebkuru tēmu, kas prasa mazliet smadzenes.
Piemēram, tāds JensijsCardTrick, nu malacis, lai mācās un ņemās, vēlme viņam gan ņemties tika atsista, bet, kā redzam, par sliktu tas nav nācis, atkal kaut ko mēģina, vismaz nekož un neduras. tvdx, kārtējais students, kurš praktiski ir esošās izglītības sistēmas upuris, līdz ar ko ir visādi faili (galvenokārt attiecībā uz attieksmi), bet nu, ir zinātkārs, arī kaut ko apguvis, lai taču ņemas. PROTAMS, ka tas ir labāk, kā dzerstīties apkārt. LABĀK. Vai iznāks elektrotehnisko zinātņu inženieri (šī jēdziena patiesajā nozīmē, nevis tam, ko tagad raksta uz diploma), ir cits jautājums, taču mēs nevaram 100%-īgi vainot jauno paaudzi tajā, ka viņiem nav mācīts mācīties un domāt.
Cita lieta, ja kāds trollis pilnīgā bezjēgā trollē, kā kaut vai tas pats acdcpcb, vai ienāk kāds mudaks, un klaigā no sērijas DODIET PADOMUS VAI MUTI CIET! Te jau ir attieksmes jautājums pašos pamatos; vai tas nāk no mācību iestādes vai pat no ģimenes, nav tik būtiski. Par ko tādus cienīt?
kaspich brīžiem uzbrauc pārlieku skarbi, to nevar noliegt, taču nevar noliegt arī to, ka lielākoties tas ir tiešām totālos bezsmadzeņu gadījumos (vai arī gadījumos no sērijas "es te VISU zinu bet man vajag BIKI helpu") un jau 2.-3. postā izlien, ka plika muldēšana, un nezin pilnīgi neko, nu tad par ko tādus cienīt un kaut ko vēl censties? Tiešām, priekš kam?! cerībā, ka kaut kas "atvērsies"? Ok, pārlieku skarbs uzbrauciens tiešām var atsist vēlmi uzzināt kaut ko jaunu, varbūt pat nepamatoti, taču jautājums, cik šī vēlme bijusi liela un patiesa. Lielākoties tās nemaz nav bijis, un priekš tā tērēt laiku, kaut ko skaidrojot? Nu - jā - šeit nav nekāds pedagogu pulciņš, es, piemēram, kādu par tieši elektronikas lietām netaisos nevienu mācīt, jo nelienu tur, par ko neesmu eksperts, taču kādam neieberzēt purnā, ka ir klajš mudaks, pie kam ar nepamatotām ambīcijām un neiedomājami LECĪGS, ir grūti noturēties (tas par to izkāpšanu no gultas), tas vienkārši uzsit asini.
Laikam esmu vecs, un nerubīju, kā var ar tādu attieksmi dzīvot, un patiesi šķiet, ka krievu laikos jaunatne nebija tik atsaldēta. Nu jej bogu. Vismaz tik lielos apmēros. Un vēl es nesaprotu, kā var negribēt mācīties pie tādām FANTASTISKĀM iespējām, kādas ir tagad. Pie tādas informācijas pārpilnības, kuras man savulaik ne sapņos nerādījās. Nopietni apsveru iegūt papildus izglītību kādā no inženiertehniskajām zinātnēm, ja grafiks to atļaus, kaut ko papildus iemācīties pa īstam, nevis priekš formāla papīra, kuru pēc tam uzkarināt uz nagliņas. Bet, kā jau iepriekš teicu, apskatoties, kas notiek mācību iestādēs... mazliet nolaižas rokas. Par pašmācīšanos savukārt neviens diplomu nedod, taču to, par lietām, kuras nepieciešamas, nekad neesmu pārtraucis.



> Vārdu sakot, vai nu mēs te atrodam kādu konstruktīvu risinajumu, vai arī forums pārvētīsies par nepārtrauktu ķengu vietu un tad tam nav nekādas jēgas.


 Gan jā, gan nē. Nu - par to domu lidojumu Tev ir 100% taisnība. Varbūt forums jāsadala 3 daļās - Iesācēji, Profesionālā sadaļa (reāli konstruktori un inženieri) un (papildus) Sadzīves tehnikas remontētāji (kur pokemoni maina blokus, apmainās ar instrukcijām utt).

Peace. Mazliet nomierinājos un _ķengāties_ vairs negrasos  ::  vismaz tik plaši nē...

----------


## Didzis

Wanderer, man prieks par Tevi. Vismaz konstruktīvs piedavājums par trim sadaļām. Nevar gan teikt, ka līdzīgs sadalījums te forumā jau nebūtu. Cita lieta, ka daudzi to neievēro un postē nepareizas tēmās.
Citādak, ir jau Tev daudz taisnības, lai gan cilvēki  īpaši nav mainījušies- mainījušās ir tehnoloģijas. Vecos laikos tāpat bia lecīgi čaļi, kuri vienmer līda uz kašķi. Toreiz dabūja pa muti un bija mācība. Tagad ir tikai IP adrese un pa muti tai neiedosi. Tad nu palaiž muti.
Par informācijas daudzumu arī taisnība, tikai man jau liekas, ka tās ir pārāk daud. Kam nav slinkums, kautko iepļķūtī internetā un ei nu atsijā "graudus no pelavām". Paskat, cik daudzi aizrāvusies ar "brīvo enerģju", kādas shēmas zīmē un ko lodē pilnīgā bezjēgā. A kapēc- tapēc, ka tāda tipa forumos neatšuj un nelamā, bet draudzīgi aicina piedalīties tai "sektā".

----------


## kaspich

es esmu bijis matemaatikas/fizikas skolotaas [aizvietotaajs], kad veel pats videnee maaciijos, un neviens nesuudzeejaas  :: 
dazhs par sajeegu dabuuja abolu bonusaa, cits ar to aabolu pa galvu.
pedagoga viens no uzdevumiem ir izveeleeties pareizaas maciishanas metodes. sore, bet mana pieredze raada - lielaako pienesumu [arii man -slinkjim] deva tie, kas speeja arii ar paatagu [paarnestaa noziimee] uzshaut, ne tikai prjanjikus daliit.
es nezinu NEVIENU gadijumu, kad slinku, nevizhiigu, ne paaraak gudru, nemotiveetu jaunieti kaads buutu samotiveejis/izvirzijis ar neuzkriitoshu luugumu 'sak, luudzu, sac maaciities, viss ir super, tikai maazlietinj pacenties..', un zinu NESKAITAAMUS gadiijumus, kad apstaklju [bailes, naudas, u.c.] spiesti IR SPIESTI kustinat kaajas.

konkretais pilsonis atnaaca. es vinjam teicu: paarziimee sheemu. NEKLAUSIJA. NEIZDARIIJA.
sadalaja 'pamaaciibas' ir manis rakstiits - kaa aizvietot tranjus. intereseeja? NEE
es atveeru google - 0.016 sekundees atrada datasheet tam vinja tranim. taatad - stulbs kaa zaabaks
cik saprotu, nonjemot A burtu nosaukuma beigaas, to trani var dabuut elfaas/farnelos. jautajums - tad ko vinjsh vispaar jeedz?
'speeka tranzistors', u.c. formuleejumi, visi tie manevri..
taads mums tuulinj buus BAKALAURS. cilveeks, kam MAACIIT [zinaashanu iimenja izpratnee] te visus vajadzeeu [mani jau vispirms, jo man nav bakalaurs elektronikas ziniibaas].
izgliitibas sisteema vainiiga?

jaa un nee. mees runaajam par konkreetu cilveeku, nevis misitisku sisteemu. sisteema katru dienu LUUGS, lai cilveeks ko dara? nee. 5 LVL par katru pavadiitu pie graamataam stundu daliis? NEE.
muusdienaas - VISS info ir pieejams. ja ir interese, var apguut VISU.

----------


## wanderer

> Kam nav slinkums, kautko iepļķūtī internetā un ei nu atsijā "graudus no pelavām". Paskat, cik daudzi aizrāvusies ar "brīvo enerģju", kādas shēmas zīmē un ko lodē pilnīgā bezjēgā. A kapēc- tapēc, ka tāda tipa forumos neatšuj un nelamā, bet draudzīgi aicina piedalīties tai "sektā".


 Nu paga, nemanu Tavos vārdos konsekvenci - tad opreģeļisj, vai vajag lamāt/atšūt, vai nevajag  ::

----------


## Vikings

Manuprāt, ir tikai daži gadījumi, kad vajag tā atšūt uzreiz un stingri, piemēram, spameri vai šmurguļi, kuri uz norādi par nepilnībām viņā/viņa konstrukcijā uzreiz sāk lekties. Ja cilvēks grib ko jaunu darīt, iemācīties - lai kādā līmenī viņš būtu, manuprāt, nevajag uzreiz lekties, bet jāpavēro kā šis reaģē uz koritiku, ieteikumiem, kā mācās. ja ir progress - pat ja sadara muļķības vai ne uzreiz saprot, nevajag lamāties. Ja ir tā kā te jau teica - "viss ir, tik bišķi nesaprotu", kas gan parasti nozīmē "es īsti nejēdzu kas man te ir, saprotiet visu manā vietā", tas ar parasti beidzas ar atšūšanu, jo cilvēks nemācās. Bet pat ja cilvēks sāk stāstīt par mūžīgo dzinēju izgudrošanu, ir vērts viņam pastāstīt pāris vārdos kā īsti lietas strādā, kas zin - sapratīs, ka kļūdās un kļūs par lietaskoku.

----------


## Didzis

Vajag gan lamāt, gan atšūt, bet vajag arī dot konstruktīvu informaciju, ko lasīt par konkrēto temu. Jā, protams, var pasūtīt uz Google, bet tak paši zinat, cik tur daudz sū** izpeld. Tranzistoru parametrus tur var atrast momentāli, par to, ja nemāk atrast, vajag dot bietē, bet norādījumus, kā pareizi remontet teiksim impulsu barbloku, Google gan uzreiz neatrod. Es tikai piedāvāju salasīt vienuviet labu mācību literatūru. Kā jautājums par nelaimīgo Y711, tā esi tik laipns un lasi, kā tāda tipa pastiprinātāji darbojas un kā tos remontēt. Negribi lasīt, negribi macīties, tad atdodam Kaspishm uz lamāšanu. Viņam tas te vislabāk sanāk  :: . Ja no desmit jaunaiem censoņām viens lasīs un kautko iemācīsies, arī labi. Mani  tāpat besī šitie paglupie jautājumi, vakar skanēja-šodien neskan, kas par vainu, bet es arī saprotu, ka ar lamām no tiem vaļā netiksim. Tagat jau tautā klīst šausmu stāsti par briesmīgo Kaspishu, kurš Elfas forumā visus noliek. Labāk lai klīst valodas- iegāju Elfas forumā, a tur man laipni liek lasīt konkrētu literatūru par manu pastiprinātāju.

----------


## kaspich

nu, man gruuti objektiivi veerteet taa kaspisha shausmiigo nolikshanu  :: 
man [kaspisham] ir viens kriteerijs: liimenis.

tas, vai shii lieta [limenis] ir arguments shi vortala uztureetajiem - tas jaajautaa vinjiem. man ir arguments - ar vienu luuzeru frorumu [te boot domaats], manupraat, pietiek. ja LV vajag veel vienu, kur U101 C nomainja ir augstaakaa pilotaazha, bet Passa sheemas = Dieva vietaa - vilkom.
man atliks daudz vairaak laika citaam lietaam. jo es taadaa cirkaa piedalities negribu.  :: 

manupraat, labaak skarba patiesiiba kaa salds pokemonisms.

----------


## wanderer

> Manuprāt, ir tikai daži gadījumi, kad vajag tā atšūt uzreiz un stingri, piemēram, spameri vai šmurguļi, kuri uz norādi par nepilnībām viņā/viņa konstrukcijā uzreiz sāk lekties. Ja cilvēks grib ko jaunu darīt, iemācīties - lai kādā līmenī viņš būtu, manuprāt, nevajag uzreiz lekties, bet jāpavēro kā šis reaģē uz koritiku, ieteikumiem, kā mācās. ja ir progress - pat ja sadara muļķības vai ne uzreiz saprot, nevajag lamāties. Ja ir tā kā te jau teica - "viss ir, tik bišķi nesaprotu", kas gan parasti nozīmē "es īsti nejēdzu kas man te ir, saprotiet visu manā vietā", tas ar parasti beidzas ar atšūšanu, jo cilvēks nemācās. Bet pat ja cilvēks sāk stāstīt par mūžīgo dzinēju izgudrošanu, ir vērts viņam pastāstīt pāris vārdos kā īsti lietas strādā, kas zin - sapratīs, ka kļūdās un kļūs par lietaskoku.


 manuprāt, Vikings pateica visprecīzāk. Tā teikt, būtības esence pāris teikumos.
p.s. yeah, pavēroju un izdarīju secinājumus  ::

----------


## RL.

Nu gan tēma ir aizgājusi nebūtībā...

Protams lieliski būtu ,ja dotu konstruktīvus padomus, nevis teiktu priekšā vai tml.

Tik tā attieksme ,ka es kā jaunais censonis ,kas arī vēlas atgūt elektroniku saņemt atbildi lai roku grāvjus un nesprot kā tādi lohi rodas respektīvi kaspichTM kam kā loti gudram cilvēkam vajadzētu zināt valodas normas un kā runāt ar citiem cilvēkiem.(vari nedot atbildi šim kometāram, tpt no taviem postiem nav jēgas)

Paldies par to metodiku, bet tiešām man ar RUS valoda nav labi, ar to saskaros arī mācībliteratuura, daudz labas grāmatas bet krievu valodā, ar nepacietību gaidu kad kāds iztūlkos(es to neuzspiežu, lai kaspich nedomā ka esmu vēl kāds nosodāms cilvēks) 




> Pameeri tranzistorus ieprieksheejaa kaskaadee - tur jaabuut veel kaadam beigtam.
> 
> ddff


 paldies, tiešām iepriekšēja kaskādē bija beigts tranzistors, stūlbi ka uzreiz nepamanīju, jo tās ķedē bija pārkarsušu rezistoru pēdas, tb pakusuši plate apkususi sveči/kušņi ap viņiem.

BET ar to man radās atkal problēma, meklēju viņu katalogos un nevaru atrast.

C2316 y-314, reāli jāmeklē 2S2316 amīšos atrodu bet TO220 man vajadzētu TO92 

Es nemācēšu atrast alternatīvu, ja tāds maz ir. Atkal vajadzīga jūsu palīdzība, bet lūdzu bez pārmetumiem, varat rakstīt kā atrast citu, bet ne lai roku grāvjus ja nemāku atrast alternatīvu tranzsitoru!

----------


## tornislv

http://www.lemona.lv/index.php?page=...ab8b1df7e181b4

TO92 nevarētu būt. Dataseet visiem raksta TO220. Ja tev patiesi ir TO92 korpusā, tad moš ķīniešu feiks.

----------


## RL.

Ko tad darīt? Mēģināt tur ielocīt TO220? Itkā vajadzētu derēt iepriekšējam starp 3 kājam ir vairāk par 1mm.

----------


## Jurkins

http://paratran.com/2paratran.php?tr=61910

----------


## tornislv

re ka ir gan. Tikai kur tādu samsūda ražojumu lai rauj - nezinu. Gan jau ka jāmeklē aizvietotājs, visvieglāk Farnelā. npn , TO92 korpuss, un tad pēc betas un jaudas un spriegumiem. Nu Kaspich jau te sarakstīja, kā.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu jāskatās tak džekam pašam, ko tas tranis dara, shēmu jau slinkums šim nozīmēt. Vai vajag Uce 120V, vai vajag Ic 800mA, vai P 800 mW. Ja šis stāv simetriski ar komplementāru trani, tad vajag paņemt citu komplementāru pāri (lai gan kaut kādā sūnainā autopastiprinātājā...). Ja pietiek Uce 80V argusā visu laiku bija 2sb647&2sd667.

----------


## wanderer

> Kāda jēga ir ignot un lieki man pārmest. Es lūdzu lai parādiet vai uzvedniets kur man meklēt problēmu... izteica variantu kondiskas jāmaina. labi varu nomainīt. bet pēc skata visi izskatās veseli. Bet tie kondiskas jāskatās ir pastiprinātāja pusē? 
> 
> Kādi vēl varētu būt iemesli...


 http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?/topic/130325-kondensatoru-parlodesana/

Šitais ir baigi labais topiks, iesaku palasīt.
 :: 
vislabākais bija


> jau esmu *salabojis* 2 videokartes un 1 mātesplati


 un



> vells viņ zin, kāds būs pieprasījums uz tādiem remontiem, kad būšu salodējis visus mājās esošos beigtos devaišus.


 Čaļi tur pavelkas baigā ekstāzē, pie kam, šķiet, ka pilnā nopietnībā. Neviens Athlons piebildei par iespējamajiem cēloņiem pat vērību īsti nepiegriež...

----------


## RL.

Likās ka visi šo apcelšanu ir beiguši...bet nu lai jau! 

Es pilnībā saprotu ka nekas nenodeg tāpat vien, es ceru ka iepriekšējais saimnieks salaidis izejas pretestības nepareizi, vai arī rūpnīcas brāķis tie tranzistori.

Ja pēc šo tranzistoru ielodēšanu, pastiprinātājs strādās. man personīgi tas būs progress elektronikas praksē, ja nestrādās, tad rakšu tālāk, es to daru priekš sevis nevis priekš citiem.

tēmā
links šitāds ir tas mazais tranis, esmu pasūtījis lemonā ar TO220 korpusu, pamēģināšu ielodēt un skatīšos kas notiks.

----------


## wanderer

Progress elektronikas praksē.......... Nu - shēmu tu tak tā arī neieliki.

Ar ko šī uz dullo traņu mainīšana atšķiras no augstākminētā piemēra?

----------


## Jurkins

Vecīt, vai nu Tu izliecies vai Tev ir kādi 12-13 gadi? Vai Tu salīdzināji parametrus tranim no mana posta augstāk (Tev ir tāds tranis) un tam, ko Tu lemonas pasūtīji? Tas lemonas tak ir darlingtons piedevām. Tak mož divas diodes vēl pamēģini ielodēt - divas p-n pārejas būs.

----------


## JDat

> Vecīt, vai nu Tu izliecies vai Tev ir kādi 12-13 gadi? Vai Tu salīdzināji parametrus tranim no mana posta augstāk (Tev ir tāds tranis) un tam, ko Tu lemonas pasūtīji? Tas lemonas tak ir darlingtons piedevām.


 A kas ir darlingtons? Kā atšķirt?

 ::

----------


## RL.

Shēmu neatradu internetā, pārzīmēt nemāku vēl...

Nu atšķiras ar to ka to daru lai pilnveidotu savas zināšanas. Nav jau tā ka es tikai traņus pārbaudu , es visa kanāla kompnentes pārbaudīju, līdz uzdūros šim tranim...

----------


## Jurkins

> A kas ir darlingtons? Kā atšķirt?


 Nu tipa no "darling", ja izskatās tāds mīļš, tad darlingtons. ::

----------


## JDat

Bet ja nopietni... Kā iesācējam iemācīt komponentu aizvietošanu? Kaspich savulaik labi uzrakstīja, bet vai ar to pietiek? Varbūt kādam ir vēl idejas?

----------


## RL.

Es skatījos virspusēji
2SC2316
Pc max
Ucb max
Uce max
Ueb max
Ic max
Tj max, °C
Ft max
Cc tip
Hfe

900mW
120V
120V
5V
800mA
150°C
120MHz
30
200T






2SC2316-Y
Pc max
Ucb max
Uce max
Ueb max
Ic max
Tj max, °C
Ft max
Cc tip
Hfe

900mW
120V
120V
5V
800mA
150°C
120MHz
30
120MIN







Likās ka ir vienādi, bet tikai tgd pamanīju ka 2SC2316 ir POWER, bet 2SC2316-Y Low Power

oo kaspich tādu topiku nebiju atradis, lieliska instruktāža..

----------


## JDat

Nekas RL. No kļūdām mācas. No savējām mācīties ir sāpīgāk, bet labāk pielec...

----------


## RL.

> *No savējām mācīties ir sāpīgāk, bet labāk pielec... 						*


 par skādi man tikai tā pielec..  ::  bet nevēlos atkāpties un nomest to plati stūri, ir kkāds stimuls sataisīt, lai arī cik ilgi tas prasīs.

----------


## kaspich

> ...
> 
> Es pilnībā saprotu ka nekas nenodeg tāpat vien, es ceru ka iepriekšējais saimnieks salaidis izejas pretestības nepareizi, vai arī rūpnīcas brāķis tie tranzistori.
> 
> Ja pēc šo tranzistoru ielodēšanu, pastiprinātājs strādās. man personīgi tas būs progress elektronikas praksē, ja nestrādās, tad rakšu tālāk, es to daru priekš sevis nevis priekš citiem.
> ....


 FAIL. es tev uzrakstiiju? UZRAKSTIJU:

piemeeram: izejas tranju izblieshana ir SEKAS. kam? da kaut termaalam  shokam [suudiigas/ne taas partijas prokladkas], ierosmei. da kaut  termaalaas aizsardziibas nestraadashanai kaa naakas [ljoti tipiska auto  ampu lieta]. da kaut sekundarajam breakdownam [nekorekti stabilizeeta  baroshana pa pleciem, tipiska lieta], u.t.t.

sekas izejnieku nospraagshanai? izdemoleetas I aizsardziibas kjeedes [ko  shaadi meistari neatjauno, jo tur tak nekas dedzis nav]. (C)

klausies, seko liidz? NEE.

----------


## ddff

Nu, nevajag buut taadam pesimistam (TM) ...

Reizeem gadaas vienkaarshi noiisinaat izeju, ja tiek spraudeleetas tumbas. Man zinaamais kuriozaakais gadiijums bija ar pusaizmigushu skatuves tehnikji, kas aizvilka vadu no pastiprinaataaju statnes, iesprauda to subbasaa (tur komutaacija taada, ka katru skaljruni darbina 2 pastiprinaataju A kanaali), peec tam iesprauda kabeli otraa statnes izejaa (divu ampu B kanaali) un ... iesprauda taa pasha suba otraa ligzdaa (kas ir paraleeli pirmajai).... Pirmaas dazhas minuutes ampi tureejaas godam, peec tam saluteeja. Vienam neiztureeja baroshanas blokaa taisngriezis, otram izsita abos plecos pa kaadiem 3 tranzistoriem, visi cauri KE virzienaa. Attieciigi baazes kjeedees probleemu nebija. Varbuut, ka jaapateicaas konkreeto eksemplaru konstrukcijai, bet remonts sanaaca gana vienkaarshs un straadaa nu jau gadus 5 peec shii incidenta.

ddff, censhas atcereeties veel kaadus labus piemeerus

----------


## liene

Drīz būšu iztulkojusi to pzmācību un pagaidām ir tā, ka tu to ampu remontē vispār no otra gala.

----------


## Seesis

Neņem ļaunā, bet tā metodika jau ir iztulkota un ielikta pamācību sadaļā. Protams, tas neaizliedz Tev turpināt darboties ar versiju oriģinālvalodā.

----------


## kaspich

> Neņem ļaunā, bet tā metodika jau ir iztulkota un ielikta pamācību sadaļā. Protams, tas neaizliedz Tev turpināt darboties ar versiju oriģinālvalodā.


 toch? iemet linku!  :: 

eu, jaunatnes aizstaavji, saaciet nu maigi mudinaat, sak - reku tev speciaali materiaalinjsh ir sagatavots [nee, nee, tev pasham noteikti nevajadzeeja to ne mekleet, ne atrast], neku linkinjsh. oi, jaa, garsh tas materiaalinjsh, dikti gruuti.. ai, nevari atrast linkinu? nuu, reku, luudzu  ::

----------


## Seesis

> toch? iemet linku!


 Oops, es pilnīgi samulsu  ::

----------


## JDat

> toch? iemet linku!


 Tur pat kur ir info par detaļu aizvietošanu...

----------

